# Repair Flow Through Humidifier Skuttle 2000



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I thought I would share with you the steps I took to troubleshoot what was wrong with my humidifier.

I noticed I had very little water draining out of the bottom of the drain from the humidifier. Here are the steps I took to troubleshoot my problems:

1) Turn off water supply valve. 

2) Remove water line at humidifier connection

3) Turn water back on from saddle valve and see if the line flows water.

4) Test to see if power is reaching the water valve by using the volt meter and hooking up to it as shown in the picture. Make sure you have 24 volts.

5) Disconnect the humidifier from the humidistat control and hook directly to transformer. This will open the valve fully and let you know if water is flowing out of the valve. ( Note: Hook back up the water line to the humidifier prior to doing this)

At this point I could hear the valve open fully but saw very little water running out. I then had to remove the in-line filter at the bottom. Once removed I blew it out and notice a small bit of grit inside. The hole is very small and was plugged by the debris in the water.( Maybe calcium over time from the water deposits)

6) Once I had the in-line filter cleaned wrapped some more Teflon tape on it and re-threaded it into the water valve.

7) Removed the pad filter (evaporator pad) and watched with a big smile as water now flowed freely out of the line after touching the lines from the humidifier to the transformer.

This process took about a hour to complete and saved me from replacing the water valve at a cost of $100. 

I soaked the evaporator pad in a solution of hot water and vinegar 50/50 % solution. Rinsed and re-installed the unit and now I am back up and running again.

Well I hope this helps anyone who has this problem in the future. 

Good luck and happy tinkering!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Dan, what do you use a humidifier for? i presume you add moisture to the air in the house. do you have problems with the heat drying the air?

here we have high humidity year round, but especially in summer.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

In areas where we have virtually no humidity we use a numbers of means to add humidity to the air.

Generally people add humidifiers onto their furnaces as I have shown and use either a drum style or flow through style.

Heated air really dries things out and hence my cracked hands and dry skin. When I go down south I really like how my skins feels with the added moisture.

If you do not use a humidifier in cold climates during the winter months the wood tends to shrink and crack. Hardwood floors tend to open up by having the cracks widen between the planks.

Just the opposite of what you experience I am sure after living in Darwin for a year with too much humidity.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

we add dehumidifiers to our heating and cooling systems. by nature the air conditioning in the summer dehumidifies the air, but lots of times during the summer, it isnt enough to keep up with 90% plus humidity. 

i am curious, do you need air conditioning where you live?


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Maybe for just for one or two weeks during the sumemr but otherwise no. 

I welcome the heat and hope one day to rest my aching joiints after 40 years of ice hockey in a warm climate.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

We have a heat recovery ventilation (HRV) system on our furnace. Because we have an indoor hot tub we have to monitor the indoor humiditiy very closely to avoid mold and mildew growth. It's a great system in the winter for climate control.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I was thinking of putting one in as well Deb but opted not to due to the price tag. The building code now calls for them now in new construction in Alberta. The new houses are so air tight they need to have the air inside of them replaced every 8 hrs.

When you think of it you spend the majority of your time in your home and for some it is some of the poorest air quality they breath in.


----------

